# (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin September



> * (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen ​*
> Als der DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV übergetreten ist, trat ein Anglerverband in einen Naturschutzverband ein und erlosch damit.
> 
> Dass dies zwangsläufig zu großen Schwierigkeiten führen musste, da im Vorfeld die inhaltlichen Richtlinien nicht festgelegt wurden, hatten nicht nur wir lange genug moniert und war vorhersehbar.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

PS:
Die vorläufige Einladung zur Hauptversammlung wurde übrigens damals auf altem VDSF-Briefpapier/PDF  mit altem VDSF-Kopf und VDSF-Logo (Wolfsangel) verschickt - und im Fuß mit den alten VDSFe.V.-Daten (Vereinsregistereintrag, Geschäftsstelle etc.).

In der vorläufigen Tagesordnung ist natürlich nichts zu finden von inhaltlichen Punkten.

Zu den Finanzen soll nur 2012 vom Alt-VDSF abgesegnet und entlastet werden und der Haushaltsplan 2014 (liegt natürlich noch nicht vor) genehmigt werden.

Zu 2013, wer auf welcher Grundlage was ausgegeben hat, was mit den 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag der Alt-DAV-Verbände für 2013 ist etc., dazu ist gar nichts in der Tagesordnung zu finden.

Abgerechnete Zahler zum 15.10. 2012 waren 611.664 vom Ex-VDSF und 170.763 vom Ex-DAV.

Zusammen also ca. 780.000...


----------



## Knispel (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Also ich plädiere hier für die Aussagen des DAV. Angler sind in meinen Augen mehr Naturnutzer, die aber ohne einen gewissen Grad am Naturschutz nicht vorbei kommen.


----------



## Knispel (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Die vorläufige Einladung zur Hauptversammlung wurde übrigens damals auf altem VDSF-Briefpapier/PDF mit altem VDSF-Kopf und VDSF-Logo (Wolfsangel) verschickt - und im Fuß mit den alten VDSFe.V.-Daten (Vereinsregistereintrag, Geschäftsstelle etc.).
> 
> Das ist eben "Schwäbische Sparsamkeit" , erst das alte aufbrauchen ....
> ...


 
Wurde da im Vorfeld nicht von anderen Zahlen geredet ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also ich plädiere hier für die Aussagen des DAV..



Ex-DAVler - der DAV ist erloschen...

Und die Ex-DAVler haben nun mal im neuen Verband in keinem Gremium auch nur ansatzweise eine Mehrheit...

Daher:


> *Von Fortschritten für Angler und Angeln mit diesem (VDSF)DAFV träumt ja wohl inzwischen eh kein vernunftbegabter Mensch mehr...*


----------



## Knispel (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Dein Zitat ist falsch !!!! Es gibt genug, die noch an blühende Landschaften und Deutschland einig Anglerland - frei nach dem Motto : Jetzt wird alles besser glauben. Sonst hätten ja die ehemaligen DAV - LV dem DAFV nicht Geld zur "Stütze" geschenkt. 
Ich schätze einmal - für die "Wessis" wird es nur unwesentlich schlechter - für die "Ossis" - na reden wir nicht drüber ( die haben ja schon einmal so etwas geglaubt und sind dann "abgewickelt" worden - na ja, die Geschichte wiederholt sich halt ) .......


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Der BV wird z. B. auch in den ehemaligen VDSF-LV dafür sorgen, dass die "Heuchelei" mit den wie auch immer da genannten Wettfischen "als Relikt aus den 70ern" nach Tierschutzrichtlinien "modernisiert" wird...

Nochmal:
Gerade Frau Dr. geht's ja nur um den Naturschutzstatus des Verbandes, nicht um Angler oder Angeln (woher soll sie da als Nichtanglerin auch Ahnung haben?)...

Die Angler brauchen zwar keinen BV mit Naturschutzstatus (wie gesagt, man zeige mir eine Aktion/Maßnahme des VDSF in den letzten 5 Jahren, wo dieser Status notwendig gewesen wäre). 

Frau Dr. aber schon, um ihr Gentechnikmäntelchen ein bisschen grüner zu färben..

Und dafür wird sie in meinen Augen Angler und Angeln gnadenlos über die Klinge springen lassen, wenn die Gefahr droht, diesen Naturschutzstatus zu verlieren...

Das hat nix mit Ost/West zu tun - das ist der gemeinsame Wunsch der Landesverbände in Ost und West, die diese Fusion so wollten und die dieses Präsidium so gewählt hatten.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Die Ex-DAVler die da Position bezogen haben sind in tiefdunkler Nacht auf jeden Fall ein Lichtblick. 

Aber sie müssen sich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum sie dieser Fusion zugestimmt haben. Die Marschrichtung des VDSF ist bekannt, seit 30 oder nochmehr Jahren. Dass man keine Mehrheiten für die eigenen Positionen hat, war auch bekannt. 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie dennoch genügend Ausdauer und Willen haben, entsprechende Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. 

Andererseits: Wenn jemand kund tut, dass es ihm beim Angeln hauptsächlich um den Naturschutz geht - wie will man den überzeugen?


----------



## Sharpo (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Wir können ja sogar noch froh sein, dass se nicht PETA Nummer 2 werden wollen.   :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Weiss mans? 
Noch sind sie ja am streiten...........
Kann immer noch passieren...

Siehe oben:


> Da die Vorrangs-Naturschützer aus dem VDSF aber überall die Mehrheit haben, wird es für die EX-DAVler schwer werden, da keine Rückschritte für Angler und das Angeln hinnehmen zu müssen..
> ................
> *Von Fortschritten für Angler und Angeln mit diesem (VDSF)DAFV träumt ja wohl inzwischen eh kein vernunftbegabter Mensch mehr...
> *


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin September
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Franzls Fragen dazu sind schon berechtigt - warum haben die bloss den Scheixx mitgemacht???:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die Ex-DAVler die da Position bezogen haben sind in tiefdunkler Nacht auf jeden Fall ein Lichtblick.
> 
> Aber sie müssen sich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum sie dieser Fusion zugestimmt haben. Die Marschrichtung des VDSF ist bekannt, seit 30 oder nochmehr Jahren. Dass man keine Mehrheiten für die eigenen Positionen hat, war auch bekannt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Auch noch im Präsidium wohl in der Diskussion:
Es gibt anscheinend Streit darüber, wer über diese inhaltlichen Richtlinien letztlich entscheiden soll.

Von den Ex-DAVlern im Präsidium wird die laut Satzung mögliche Variante bevorzugt, ohne Abstimmung/Rückfrage bei den Mitgliedern (den LV also) die Richtlinien als Präsidium vorzugeben.

Das wird wohl die einzige Möglichkeit sein, dass eher am Angeln und Anglern orientierte Politik im (VDSF)DAFV durchsetzbar ist, wenn man da "nur" im Präsidium und nicht in den Gremien eine Mehrheit finden muss.

Dementsprechend wollen die VDSFler im Präsidium das eher abstimmen mit den Mitgliedern, da in allen Gremien die Vorrang-Naturschützer vom VDSF die Mehrheit haben und damit wohl am leichtesten eine inhaltliche Richtlinie, die sich vorrangig am Naturschutzstatus orientiert, gegen die Ex-DAVler machbar scheint (warum dennoch die LV nicht informiert oder eingebunden werden in einen solchen eminent wichtigen Entscheidungsprozess, wird aber weiter das Geheimnis des Präsidiums bleiben).

Es gehe darum, was die Mehrheit wolle und nicht darum, was einige im Präsidium wollen, so wohl ein Seitenhieb seitens eines VDSFlers auf die DAVler im Präsidium.

Auch und gerade da muss man hier fragen, warum ein Bundesverband überhaupt ein Naturschutzverband sein muss??

Oder kann jemand ausführen, für welche Aktion oder welches Tun des VDSF in den letzten 5 Jahren dieser Status notwendig war?

Und warum der DAV nie den Naturschutzstatus hatte, aber mit der Unterstützung von Wissenschaftlern und entsprechenden Publikationen mehr für Angler und das Angeln getan hat ganz ohne diesen Status??


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

PS:
In meinen Augen war dieser Naturschutzstatus damals eh nur als "Argument" ins Spiel gebracht worden, um keine richtige Fusion mit einer vernünftigen Neugründung mit vorheriger Einigung hinkriegen zu müssen..

Sondern mit diesem Argument den (wie inzwischen bekannt, praktisch bedingungslosen) Übertritt des DAV in den (VDSF)DAFV zu organisieren...


----------



## Sharpo (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Da wird ein Verein gegründet und die Gründer wissen im Grunde nicht wofür.
Naja, Hauptsache VEREIN zur Wahrung unserer Interessen im Bund und bei der EU.

Welche Interessen? Naturschutz oder Angler...oder evtl. doch lieber Strassenverkehr...?

lol

Also mal ganz ehrlich....

Wenn man immer noch nichts weiss...da hätte man erst diese Positionen klären können und dann fusionieren. Dann wüsste man ja wenigstens wofür fusioniert wurde.

Aber dies wurde ja schon alles diskutiert..

Au Backe.

Zu Deiner Frage warum Naturschutzverband..

Es gibt auf Landesebene für anerkannte Naturschutzverband ein "Anhörungsrecht".
In wie weit dies vom VDSF in Anspruch genommen wurde...?

Desweiteren wird dieser Titel wohl auch gerne als Gütesiegel verwendet.

Auf die Schnelle mal dies gefunden:
http://www.mugv.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/bb1.c.334904.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu Deiner Frage warum Naturschutzverband..
> 
> Es gibt auf *Landesebene *für anerkannte Naturschutzverband ein "Anhörungsrecht".



Es geht hier aber nur um den *Bundes*verband!
Der sich nach eigener Verlautbarung  der Präsidentin nicht in Landesdinge einmischen will, sondern nur in Europa und im Bund tätig sein..

Was hat der VDSF-Bund in den letzten 5 oder 10 Jahren denn real gemacht, wofür dieser Status wirklich notwendig war?

Was hat der (VDSF)DAFV angekündigt, was sie konkret tun wollen, wozu dieser Status zukünftig real notwendig wäre? 
(Irgendwo klagen können die mangels Kohle ja eh nicht...)

Wie konnte der DAV bisher bloss eine für Angler relativ gute Arbeit machen ohne diesen Status, mit Anerkennung in Politik und Medien (bis die Fusionsscheixxe eben anfing)?

Und ist es da ein Wunder, wenn die sich jetzt im Präsidium in die Haare kriegen diesbezüglich, und das je nach dem, was die da ausmauscheln, sich der Streit in den Gremien und LV forstsetzen wird?

Weil sie ja unbedingt meinten, das so durchziehen zu müssen, ohne vorher Inhalte und Finanzen zu klären??

Deutschland, einig Anglerland? 
Nicht eher lachhaft????

Ja, die machen das schon, laut Frau Dr. - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" - wollten das die organisierten Angelfischer ja so..

Bis dahin streiten sie halt intern weiter und versuchen weiterhin, weder ihre Mitglieder noch die Öffentlichkeit, Politik oder Medien  - geschweige denn die sie bezahlenden Angler - über irgendwas zu informieren...

In meinen Augen:
Trümmertruppe........


----------



## Sharpo (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Ich kann Dir die Frage nicht beantworten. Der VDSF hat ja immer im Dunkeln gewurtschelt.

 Trümmertruppe.....ist noch gelinde ausgedrückt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Trümmertruppe.....ist noch gelinde ausgedrückt.


Will mich ja nicht selber verwarnen müssen - darf daher nicht schreiben, was ich wirklich denke.....


----------



## Honeyball (15. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Na ja, zumindest kann man ihnen jetzt, wo sie anfangen irgendwelchen Mist zu verzapfen, ihre Untätigkeit nicht mehr vorwerfen.:m


----------



## davman (19. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

hi zusammen.

Verzeiht mir meine Anhnungslosigkeit, aber das ist das erste Mal, dass ich einen Beitrag über Verbände beim angeln lese. Die offene Frage bleibt doch, warum man bei einem Mehrheitverhältnis von ca. 3:1 nicht in der Lage ist auch in den verschiedenen Gremien und dem Vorstand zumindest eine 1:1 Verteilung zu erreichen. Da war doch der DAV schlicht und einfach "UNFÄHIG" bei den Vorabgesprächen. Jetzt zu jammern erscheint mir ein wenig scheinheilig. Offensichtlich war doch allen klar was passieren wird und ihr habt alle ja geschrien. Ich verstehe hier irgendwas nicht. 

LG davman


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Der LSFV SH hat die Jugendtermine für 2014 veröffentlicht:

U.a. vom 03.10.- 5.10.14 Jugendfreizeit* Meeresalgen*

Da sieht man mal, dass sich in Wirklichkeit alles nur noch um den Naturschutz dreht und nicht ums angeln...:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Ich denke, wir verkennen da das Hauptproblem.

Selbstredend ist Naturschutz ein wichtiger Aspekt in der Angelfischerei. Und selbstredend ist es sehr wichtig, dass ein Anglerverband sich auch aktiv mit dem Thema Naturschutz beschäftigt. Schon alleine aus dem Grund, dass wir mit den Naturschützern auf Augenhöhe diskutieren können.

Das Problem ist die unsägliche Inkompetenz, mit dem der Bundesverband (über die Landesverbände reden wir hier ja nicht, da sieht es nicht viel besser aus) über Jahrzehnte in diesem Thema herumgewurschtelt hat. 
Und dem hat man nun noch einmal die Krone aufgesetzt, indem man sich nicht nur mehr auf Dilettanten beschränkt, sondern mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sogar noch eine Person in das höchste Amt gewählt hat, die in den Reihen des Naturschutzes (also in den Reihen, mit denen wir eigentlich fachkompetent diskutieren müssten) nicht nur durch Ihre Genpolitik, sondern auch durch viele andere Entgleisungen, als Persona non grata gehandelt wird. 

Es muss im Grunde nicht heißen: Naturschutz *oder* Angeln, sondern Naturschutz *und* Angeln.

Der alte VDSF, wie auch der Neue DAFV, sind für beides vollkommen unbrauchbar und haben und werden der Angelfischerei schweren Schaden zufügen, wenn man sie nicht in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden lassen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Naturschutz oder Angeln - Die Schlacht hat begonnen*

Nein das Problem wurde schon richtig erkannt:
Eine Fraktion, die sagt, Angeln MUSS IMMER dem Naturschutz NACHRANGIG sein - nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern nur um alleine den Naturschutzstzatus des Verbandes zu erhalten (wie gesagt, zu was braucht den ein Bundesverband? Was hat der VDSF in den letzten 5 Jahren gemacht, wozu dieser Status notwendig warf? Warum konnte der DAV ohne diesen Status vor Markstein so gute Arbeit für Angler machen?)....
= sture Alt-VDSFler, die bis jetzt schon das Angeln in Deutschland immer schwerer machten..

Und die andere Fraktion, die den (VDSF)DAFV zu einem Verband für Angeln und Angler umbauen wollten (was ja Naturschutz nicht verhindert, aber VORRANGIG Angeln und Angler fördern will ....)
= die paar Alt-DAVler und vernünftigere VDSFler, die sehen, wie diese Nur-Naturschutzhaltung, vom Alt-VDSF propagiert, das Angeln immer unmöglicher macht..


----------

